# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Litiges][Conseils] Nuke_y VS Auchan

## nuke_y

Bonjour  tous.

Dsol de vous embter avec cette histoire mais je cherche un peu du soutien autour de moi dans cette histoire de fou.

J'ai fait bien attention  supprimer tous les noms pour ne pas mettre en cause des gens personnellement, par contre j'ai laiss les noms des marques et des modles parce que je pense qu'il est important de dnoncer les marques qui bafouent les droits des consommateurs.

Si je cr cette discussion, c'est autant pour vous faire partager cette exprience prouvante et vous mettre en garde que pour recevoir des avis, des conseils et des retours d'exprience de votre part.

Voici la lettre recommande que j'ai crite mercredi soir au directeur du centre commercial AUCHAN avec lequel je suis en conflit, sans rponse pour l'instant.




> De Nuke_y
> 
> 
> Monsieur le directeur du centre commercial AUCHAN ZZZ,
> 
> 
> je vous cris pour tenter de trouver une issue  la situation inextricable dans laquelle je suis actuellement, qui dure depuis maintenant 2 mois et que j'ai tent de rsoudre avec la meilleure des volonts, sans y arriver.
> 
> Pour rsumer simplement : je possde un disque dur multimdia achet chez vous qui prsente un dfaut de fabrication et ni le SAV, ni le fabricant, ni le responsable de votre rayon informatique ne veulent le prendre en charge.
> ...


Vu que je n'ai eu de nouvelles ni de STOREX ni d'AUCHAN, je pense passer  la vitesse suprieure : copie de la lettre  la direction France d'AUCHAN et plainte contre AUCHAN pour "tromperie" ou "non conformit de la marchandise".

Merci de vos avis, conseils et retours d'exprience.

----------


## TheLeadingEdge

Quel calme ! Je suis admiratif !! 
Il y a 2 ans de a j'ai achet  Bordeaux 1 coffret 4 DVD du concert Live Aid de 85.
Lorsque je l'ai ouvert, j'avais 2 CD1 et pas de CD2. Apres plusieurs aller-retours (j'habite  Tls) et prises de tte avec la moiti des ''responsables'' de rayon, ''service'' client et autre j'ai fini par garder mes 2 CD1. 
Je n'ai pas ta patience, et  la fin c'tait limite si on ne m'accusait pas d'avoir vol le cd en trop!!

----------


## orafrance

As tu essay de t'adresser directement au support Storex ? Sinon, en ces priodes de ftes, tu peux (si t'es un peu gonfler  ::D: ) essayer de tenir un sige au rayon Multimdia (trs pris en cette priode). Tu t'installes, pain + saussisson, tu te prends un paquet de BD avant et tu te poses en plein milieu des tl par exemple et si on s'approche tu rponds que tu ne bougeras pas tant que tu n'auras pas vu le directeur.

Sinon, moins classe mais peut-tre plus efficace : tu te munis du ticket de caisse, tu vas en magasin et tu prends une boite et tu passes les vigiles en t'excusant platement et d'avoir oubli d'emballer la boite et montre la preuve d'achat pour sortir tranquillement... attention, il faut une grande assurance et c'est videmment assimil  du vol.

----------


## orafrance

> plainte contre AUCHAN pour "tromperie" ou "non conformit de la marchandise".


Avant de porter plainte, tu peux faire appel  un mdiateur de la rpublique, c'est gratuit et assez dissuasif en principe  ::):

----------


## Spoutnik

> essayer de tenir un sige au rayon Multimdia (trs pris en cette priode). Tu t'installes, pain + saussisson, tu te prends un paquet de BD avant et tu te poses en plein milieu des tl par exemple et si on s'approche tu rponds que tu ne bougeras pas tant que tu n'auras pas vu le directeur.


Je confirme, c'est une mthode TRES efficace. Dj utilise  2 reprise dans un autre contexte (scu tudiante). Le problme se rgle trs trs vite.

Je dconseille toutefois les BDs. Il est beaucoup plus efficace de dcrire aux clients dans la file d'attente ce qui ce passe lorsque le produit n'est pas conforme ::mouarf::  . Et le respect du client ...

----------


## nuke_y

Vous allez rire mais c'est parce que la discussion avait lieu au milieu du rayon des disques durs que le chef de rayon a voulu me sortir avec les vigiles. Alors bon vu qu'ils n'ont aucune hsitation  envoyer les vigiles pour virer un client qui proteste, je n'ose pas imaginer la technique du sitting.

De plus cette technique est, pour moi, une vritable provocation et j'avoue que je n'aime pas trop a. Je prfre toujours rgler les conflits intelligement et calmement. On verra ce que donnent lettre recommande + action judiciaire. Merci pour le mdiateur de la rpublique, je vais tenter a avant de dposer une plainte en effet.

----------


## orafrance

> Vous allez rire mais c'est parce que la discussion avait lieu au milieu du rayon des disques durs que le chef de rayon a voulu me sortir avec les vigiles. Alors bon vu qu'ils n'ont aucune hsitation  envoyer les vigiles pour virer un client qui proteste, je n'ose pas imaginer la technique du sitting.


Rien ne t'empche de sortir : "En vertu de l'article L.5.250 Alina 3, je vous informe qu'il vous est interdit de m'exclure du magasin", normalement, a devrait les calmer  ::): 

PS : ne cherche pas... l'article n'existe pas... mais a, personne n'est sens le savoir  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

j'ai bien peur qu'ils aient bien evidemment le droit de t'exclure et plus encore de porter plainte pour "atteinte et dsir volontaire de nuire  l'activit commerciale d'une socit" un truc dans le genre.

moi sinon, je lui mettrai un live cd sur les portables en demo et je leur installerai un linux sur chacun d'entre eux. il fera moins le malin le mosieurXXX  ::D: 

En meme temps, faut pas acheter du matos informatique dans un supermarch. c'est connu pour tre plus cher mais on connait leur sav et je te dis pas ce que ca aurait t si t'avais achet un tekneo chez carrouf  ::D:  j'ai un pote qui a eu un SAV de 4 mois pour un lecteur dvd defectueux (mais tout le portable etait bloqu pendant ce temps)

----------


## nuke_y

Bon sinon j'ai trouv une technique d'harcelement imparable, mais je suis trop gentil pour l'appliquer :
j'achte un DD neuf, je l'ouvre et je leur ramne sous 7 jours en disant que finalement non. Comme c'est INTERDIT de le revendre tel quel ils y perdent.

Puis j'achte un autre DD neuf, je l'ouvre et je le ramne sous 7 jours.

Etc.

Evidemment c'est abuser de la loi et je ne le ferais pas (je ne supporte pas les gens qui abusent de la loi pour tricher / embter) mais je suis sr que c'est faisable.

----------


## Skyounet

> Euh alors arrte de m'aider stp   Parce que si les commentaires commencent comme a ce sujet va tre clotur, et a m'aidera pas plus  
> 
> Bon sinon j'ai trouv une technique d'harcelement imparable, mais je suis trop gentil pour l'appliquer :
> j'achte un DD neuf, je l'ouvre et je leur ramne sous 7 jours en disant que finalement non. Comme c'est INTERDIT de le revendre tel quel ils y perdent.
> 
> Puis j'achte un autre DD neuf, je l'ouvre et je le ramne sous 7 jours.
> 
> Etc.
> 
> Evidemment c'est abuser de la loi et je ne le ferais pas (je ne supporte pas les gens qui abusent de la loi pour tricher / embter) mais je suis sr que c'est faisable.


Sauf que pour certains objets (je sais pas pour les DVD), mais pour lutter contre le "piratage", ils ne reprennent pas les objets dballs.

Si j'avais t dans ton cas, en ouvrant la premire fois, et voyant qu'il n'y avait que 8Go, j'aurais fait style, j'y connais rien en informatique, j'aurais ramen le DD et j'aurais demand directement le remboursement ou un change.  J'aurais tout fait pour pas passer par le SAV.

Mais bon l, je vois pas trop comment faire, je pencherais aussi pour un mdiateur ou faire ton chieur (mais t'a pas l'air d'aimer faire a).

----------


## venegan

> Euh alors arrte de m'aider stp   Parce que si les commentaires commencent comme a ce sujet va tre clotur, et a m'aidera pas plus  
> 
> Bon sinon j'ai trouv une technique d'harcelement imparable, mais je suis trop gentil pour l'appliquer :
> j'achte un DD neuf, je l'ouvre et je leur ramne sous 7 jours en disant que finalement non. Comme c'est INTERDIT de le revendre tel quel ils y perdent.
> 
> Puis j'achte un autre DD neuf, je l'ouvre et je le ramne sous 7 jours.
> 
> Etc.
> 
> Evidemment c'est abuser de la loi et je ne le ferais pas (je ne supporte pas les gens qui abusent de la loi pour tricher / embter) mais je suis sr que c'est faisable.


Attention le disque dur est un consomable ... Donc il n'est pas repris il me semble...
A ta place je serais all au magasin ds le 2eme jour (faut vraiment etre un geek pour s emmerder a resoudre le probleme tout seul alors qu il est achet en grande surface), avec quelques amis (a attire plus l'attention des gens), et tu refuses de sortir du magasin tant que t'as pas une lettre sign (avec tampon) ou il s'engage  changer ton produit. Aprs a c'est si t'as le temps ...

Sinon, pas mieux pour ta lettre ...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Je te soutiens. Moi je suis en litige avec Alice/Tiscali car ils piochent tranquillement sur mon compte alors que ca fait 2 ans que j'ai resili chez eux et donc 2 ans que, tous les mois, je les appelent pour stopper tout ca et me faire rembourser. Depuis peu, les changent ont l'air de s'ameliorer mais je vois rien venir...

Tu as des droits, tu as bien raison de t'en servir...

----------


## Katyucha

> Je te soutiens. Moi je suis en litige avec Alice/Tiscali car ils piochent tranquillement sur mon compte alors que ca fait 2 ans que j'ai resili chez eux et donc 2 ans que, tous les mois, je les appelent pour stopper tout ca et me faire rembourser. Depuis peu, les changent ont l'air de s'ameliorer mais je vois rien venir...
> 
> Tu as des droits, tu as bien raison de t'en servir...


Appelle ta banque, tu leur dit de bloquer les prlevements de Alice/Tiscali
J'ai du faire pareil pour Itinris


Pour Nuke_y ... Bon courage, mais je te conseillerai de faire le siege rgulirement chez eux avec ton dossier sous le bras.

Pour la plainte, je pense effectivement que tu peux la dposer sans souci.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Appelle ta banque, tu leur dit de bloquer les prlevements de Alice/Tiscali
> J'ai du faire pareil pour Itinris


Ca c'est fait. Reste qu'ils me remboursent ce qu'ils m'ont retir !  ::?:

----------


## nuke_y

> Attention le disque dur est un consomable ... Donc il n'est pas repris il me semble...


C'est comme a qu'ils le voient, c'est vrai, mais qu'en dit la loi ? Et tu connais beaucoup de consommables qui ont un SAV ?  ::aie::  



> A ta place je serais all au magasin ds le 2eme jour (faut vraiment etre un geek pour s emmerder a resoudre le probleme tout seul alors qu il est achet en grande surface)


A la diffrence que la grande surface elle est  30mn de mon boulot et  1h de chez moi.



> Aprs a c'est si t'as le temps ...


Ben justement je l'avais pas, et je l'ai pas beaucoup plus  ::cry::  

De toutes faons, j'en fais une affaire de principe maintenant. Qu'il y ait eu malfaon ou magouille de la part d'un vendeur, j'irais jusqu'au bout pour faire valoir mes droits.

Je dmarre la phase 2 ce soir : lettre recommande avec AR au PDG d'Auchan France + contact d'un mdiateur de la rpublique.

----------


## venegan

> C'est comme a qu'ils le voient, c'est vrai, mais qu'en dit la loi ? Et tu connais beaucoup de consommables qui ont un SAV ?


 Dans ton cas le produit est non conforme, donc y'a pas a cherch plus loin. C'est si jamais tu voulais prendre un disque dur d'une autre couleur.




> A la diffrence que la grande surface elle est  30mn de mon boulot et  1h de chez moi.


 Vas y en partant du boulot alors  ::aie::  




> De toutes faons, j'en fais une affaire de principe maintenant. Qu'il y ait eu malfaon ou magouille de la part d'un vendeur, j'irais jusqu'au bout pour faire valoir mes droits.
> 
> Je dmarre la phase 2 ce soir : lettre recommande avec AR au PDG d'Auchan France + contact d'un mdiateur de la rpublique.


Jette un oeil sur ce site, y a peut etre des infos ou de conseil niveau lgal

http://vosdroits.service-public.fr/p...s/N10001.xhtml

Sinon y a le numro de la DGCCRF (3939 - trouv sur le site ci-dessus) , je te mets pas celui  Julien Courbet c'est que pour les arnaques de + de 5000€.  :;):

----------


## nuke_y

Site trs trs intressant venegan, merci. Pour aprs le boulot c'est pas possible, je termine aprs l'heure de fermeture du SAV.  ::(:  

Et je commence trop tot. Me reste que entre midi et deux, ce qui est faisable si on ne me fait pas courir pendant 3h  ::evil::   ::evilred::

----------


## BiM

Dis j'ai pas tout lu mais c'est une question conne.... J'avais eu le problme similaire avec un disque dur similaire, le problme venait simplement des cavaliers et nappes utilises. Comme quoi... Mais je te crois assez intelligent pour y avoir pens donc je te soutiens dans ton combat, il est effectivement anormal d'avoir des problmes de remboursement pour un dfaut de fabrication. Surtout que les dfauts de fabrication, me semble-t-il, sont garantis 1 an obligatoirement.

----------


## nuke_y

Ben justement, je ne sais MEME pas si le problme vient de l. Mais le truc c'est que je ne veux surtout pas y toucher pour ne pas qu'on puisse m'accuser de quoi que ce soit.

Enfin j'espre que les mecs du support et du SAV sont assez intelligents pour avoir vrifi a...  ::roll::

----------


## Nemerle

::arrow::  UFC que choisir. Pleins de format de lettres  envoyer pour mise en demeure.

500  de mise en demeure + 50/jour d'astreinte pour 9telecom, ca les a fait bouger...

----------


## argoet

C'est une ide comme une autre :   ::oops::  

Pour tous ceux qui le souhaite : 
Faire une reclamation sur le site commercial Reclamation
en donnant les rfrences de ce POST .
Peut etre qu' plusieurs : cela peut faire avancer les choses  ::aie::  

Avec l'accord pralable de *nuke_y*  bien sur .  :8-):

----------


## Aitone

Nuke_y, des nouvelles depuis l'AR au PDG ou non ?

----------


## nuke_y

Alors suite  la lettre le responsable du rayon informatique (encore lui  ::roll::  ) m'a laiss les coordonnes d'un mec de chez STOREX qui m'avait (soit-disant) appel et laiss un message. Je l'ai rappel et je lui ai expliqu l'affaire. Pour lui le truc est clair : un gars a achet mon disque, a chang le disque dedans, a tout referm et l'a rendu  Auchan qui l'a remis en vente sans faire attention.

Un autre type de chez STOREX m'a appel aujourd'hui pour avoir des infos sur le disque dur et, devant le fait que l'tiquette colle dessus (250 Go, fabriqu le 15 juillet 2006) tait conforme, m'a demand de lui envoyer directement. A mon avis il va regarder si oui ou non il y a eu manip (genre si le disque dessous l'tiquette est bien celui qu'il faut ou s'il a t chang avec collage d'tiquette) et :
- si non, ils me le changent (normal)
- si oui, on va voir. Il va falloir que je prouve ma bonne foi. Mais si manip il y a eu, j'ai eu une ide : amener le disque  une bote spcialise pour qu'elle me trouve ce qu'il y a eu dessus (avant formatage). S'il le faut il y a des informations intressantes, genre le nom du gars, des mails, etc.

----------


## Aitone

Ca va s'arranger. C'est en bonne voie en tout cas . . .

Bonne chance !

----------


## Mandalar

> - si oui, on va voir. Il va falloir que je prouve ma bonne foi. Mais si manip il y a eu, j'ai eu une ide : amener le disque  une bote spcialise pour qu'elle me trouve ce qu'il y a eu dessus (avant formatage). S'il le faut il y a des informations intressantes, genre le nom du gars, des mails, etc.


Il est possible qu'il n'y ait jamais rien eu sur ce disque, qu'il ait juste t achet dans le seul but de servir a cet change.

----------


## allyson

salut nuke_y
je me permets de saluer ton integrit, ta bonne foi et surtout ta dtermination  faire valloir tes droits et je te soutiens (mme si je suis loin  ::oops::  )!
le fait que les gens de STOREX t'aient appel est une bonne chose cel prouve que c'est en bonne voie et c'est tant mieux  ::): 
bon courage et tiens nous au courant  :;): 
++

----------


## nuke_y

> Il est possible qu'il n'y ait jamais rien eu sur ce disque, qu'il ait juste t achet dans le seul but de servir a cet change.


Le type qui achte un DD de 8Go (qui doit donc avoir dans les 7 ou 8 ans) dans le seul but de pouvoir faire un change de ce genre 7 ou 8 ans plus tard est machiavlique au plus haut point non ?

----------


## BiM

Lol c'est clair, ce genre de disque ne se vent plus depuis des annes.

----------


## Mandalar

> Le type qui achte un DD de 8Go (qui doit donc avoir dans les 7 ou 8 ans) dans le seul but de pouvoir faire un change de ce genre 7 ou 8 ans plus tard est machiavlique au plus haut point non ?


 ::mrgreen::   8 Go effectivement ca date je n'avais pas ralis, ou alors c'est un complot visant a remplacer tous nos disque durs normaux par des disques durs ridicules de 8 Go  ::aie::   (ce sera suffisant pour vista ca ?  ::oops::  )

Plaisanterie mise a part, bon courage dans ta qute de vrit, euh de produit conforme et utilisable  ::oops::  , et tiens nous au courant  :;):

----------


## zais_ethael

Juste un truc, veille quand mme  ce que a ne te coute pas plus cher que le rachat d'un nouveau disque dur, la rcupration de donnes dans une boite spcialise a doit pas couter rien  ::D: 

Edit: Et puis tu as toujours la solution d'aller acheter un disque dur similaire, tu le dmontes, tu met le disque 8 go  la place, tu le renvoies. Si tu veux un bon truc pour ne pas abimer l'tiquette de garantie il suffit de placer la boite au dessus d'un chauffage pendant 1/4 d'heure, a la dcollera sans la dchirer  ::mouarf::  Pour ne pas te faire reprer va juste dans un autre AUCHAN, t'auras toujours l'impression de reprendre ton du  la mme boite  ::mouarf::  (je rigooooole...)

----------


## nuke_y

> Juste un truc, veille quand mme  ce que a ne te coute pas plus cher que le rachat d'un nouveau disque dur, la rcupration de donnes dans une boite spcialise a doit pas couter rien


Bah la qute de la vrit vaut bien a. Cette leon valait bien un disque dur comme disait l'autre.




> Et puis tu as toujours la solution d'aller acheter un disque dur similaire, tu le dmontes, tu met le disque 8 go  la place, tu le renvoies...


On en a parl au dessus : solution illgale donc inacceptable pour moi...  :;):  

Enfin merci quand mme  ::P:

----------


## Theocourant

Alors des nouvelles depuis la dernire fois ?

----------


## orafrance

> S'il le faut il y a des informations intressantes, genre le nom du gars, des mails, etc.


renseigne toi sur le cot... a devrait te dissuader  ::aie::

----------


## nuke_y

Alors justement j'ai des news.

J'ai renvoy mon DD  Storex  mes frais et ils ont confirm ce qu'avait dit le support la premire fois : le disque a bien t chang.

Ils m'ont dit qu'ils allaient appeler Auchan pour voir si on peut arriver  un arrangement (pourquoi j'y crois pas trop ?  ::roll::  ). Je leur ai demand s'ils avaient des outils pour retrouver le contenu du DD avant formatage, ils m'ont dit que oui. S'ils peuvent le faire eux, a me fera conomiser des sous.

----------


## Harry

J'ai lu tout ton thread Nuke_y, et je compatis. Je sais pas comment tu fait pour tre aussi patient.

J'ai eu un problme avec Tiscali il y  3 ans, ils FT m'avaient coup l'ADSL suite  une erreur interne mais Ni Tiscali ni FT ne pouvaient le remettre en route, les frais de reconnection (70)  chaque tentative pour ma poire et 40 par mois pendant 8 mois sans avoir de connection et en plus aprs blocage des prlvements Tiscali m'ont envoy les 'rcuprateurs' de fonds...

Juridiquement j'ai t voir un avocat conseiller mais je ne pouvais rien intenter de moi meme sans me taper 500 de frais d'avocat et d'huissier alors j'ai laiss tomber.

----------


## Aitone

Perso,

AOL avait fait l'une des premires offres illimites. 99 francs par mois, accs et abonnement illimit. Bon  l'poque c'atit du bas dbit hein?

Le problme c'est que je n'ai mme pas pu me connecter une seule seconde. Et bien videmment, hot-line impossible  joindre.

Fin du premier mois : 99fr de dbits sur le compte de mes parents. On ressaie de se connecter tout le deuxime mois, impossible et bien sr, encore 99 fr de dbits...

Mes parents ont ds cet instant fait opposition et l tous les mois : vous devez 99fr, vous devez 198fr, jusqu' un coup de tlphone des huissiers...

On a saisi un mdiateur, et tout s'est arrang  l'amiable...

----------


## orafrance

> alors j'ai laiss tomber.


tu as pay ?  :8O:

----------


## dirty_boy

Moi c'est avec TPS que j'ai eu des ennuis.

En fait j'avais un abonnement avec TPS via un FAI. 

Etant prvoyant, je tlphone au moins au moins 4 mois avant de dmnager et 2 mois avant la date anniversaire du contrat  TPS pour rsilier mon abonnement et on me rpond d'aller voir mon FAI (qui  le mme nom qu'un fruit ou une couleur) pour avoir une rsiliation de mon abonnement TV.


je vais en agence de mon FAI o l'hotesse me rpond qu'il n'y a pas de date anniversaire avec les abonnements TPS via adsl. Elle me dit juste de repasser 1 mois avant mon dmnagement pour toutes les rsiliations.

Je repasse donc quelques mois plus tard pour la rsiliation de mon abonnement et quel n'est pas ma surprise en rappelant TPS pour rsilier mon abonnement d'apprendre qu'il y a tout de mme des histoire de date anniversaire (j'en reprend quand mme pour 1 an sans pouvoir en profiter puisque je viens de rsilier l'abbonnement TV et que je ne compte pas le reprendre).

La colre me prends, je retourne  l'agence explique mon problme, on m'envoit de service client en service litiges... pour au final me faire rembourser 2 mois d'abonnement TV mais pas TPS.

Je dcide donc de faire opposition sur le prlvement automatique, s'en suis 3-4 mois de lettre type " vous nous devez XXX" et il y a quelques jours, "comme cela fait3-4 mois que vous ne payez pas, nous cassons votre contrat, vous nous devez XXX*3-4". 

Conclusion, je conseille en cas de litige de faire opposition sur tous les moyens de prlvement car c'est la seconde fois que cela fonctionne pour moi (1er cas avec SFR il y a plusieurs annes).

----------


## Harry

> tu as pay ?


Non, mais j'ai pay avant de bloquer les prlvements j'ai fait une douzaine de courriers recommands avec accus de reception, je me suis dplac au tribunal, chez l'avocat (gratuit financ par la ville), 3 fois chez FT, a la poste pour faire faire des mandats, pay les tentatives de reco (pay a l'avance sinon pas de reco) a  dur plus de 10 mois au total pour plus de 800 de pertes au total si on prends tout en compte (dplacements, recommands, tlphonne (a 34 centimes chez tiscali) frais divers chez tiscali avant que le prlvement soit interrompu et frais chez FT aussi).

J'ai pass 8 mois sans ADSL, aprs pour les mois aprs le blocage des prlvements je n'ai pas pay bien sur, tiscali m'a envoy les recouvreurs de fonds qui m'ont menac, ils on eu un joli courrier (je commencais a serieusement connaitre les textes de lois et mes droits,) je les ai menacs de les poursuivre pour complicit etc.. ils se sont excuss et ont clotur le dossier. J'ai jamais rcupr mes pertes mais limit les dgats.

Tiscali est (tait ?) juridiquement quasi impossible  poursuivre, je suis dans mes droits, j'aurais pu embaucher un avocat et un huissier  mes frais. Mais la conception mme de Tiscali fait que je n'avais pas une personne dirigente prcise  attaquer et meme si je gagne il y  de fortes chances que je ne soit jamais rembours et donc que je dpense une petite fortune pour attaquer Goliath en pure perte.

Edit : 800 en fait c'tais aprs 5 mois quand j'ai envoy le listing des couts au service contentieux de France Tlcom, en fait j'avais fait une estimation totale  environ 1200 au final mais pas tout tait rclammable. (bien sur ils m'ont rien vers mais j'ai tent le coup en esprant au moins les faire ragir au plan technique... rat)

----------


## orafrance

> tiscali m'a envoy les recouvreurs de fonds qui m'ont menac, ils on eu un joli courrier (je commencais a serieusement connaitre les textes de lois et mes droits,) je les ai menacs de les poursuivre pour complicit etc.. ils se sont excuss et ont clotur le dossier. J'ai jamais rcupr mes pertes mais limit les dgats.


a m'intresse a... si tu as 2-3 articles  m'indiquer ce serait trs sympa  :;):

----------


## Harry

Il y  une site ou j'ai pu avoir de l'aide : http://www.lesarnaques.com/

Mon affaire  dailleurs fait la devanture de leur site pendant quelques semaines !

Il y  un forum dans le menu "les litiges" qui est une mine d'or d'informations.

----------


## orafrance

::merci::

----------


## nuke_y

Dieu soit lou !

L'intelligence, la patience et l'intgrit ont triomph de la btise crasse, du mpris et de la malhonntet.

J'ai mon disque dur !

Pour finir l'histoire :



> Le 29 dcembre 2006,  peine arriv au chalet de mon pote pour le jour de l'an, je reois sur mon rpondeur de portable un message du chef du service informatique d'AUCHAN (celui qui m'avait lanc les vigiles) qui m'indique qu'il a ma lettre recommande sous les yeux et qu'il ne comprend pas le problme. Il affirme qu'il a bien donn mes coordonnes  un responsable de chez STOREX qui m'a laiss un message sur mon rpondeur.
> 
> Evidemment je n'ai rien eu, malgr le fait que mon tlphone soit rest allum pendant toute la semaine. Il me donne alors les coordonnes du responsable de chez STOREX pour que je le joigne moi mme.
> 
> J'appelle STOREX ds le 2 janvier 2007 et je tombe d'abord sur sa secrtaire. Je lui explique le problme, elle me dit de rappeller. Je rappelle plus tard, je RE-tombe sur la secrtaire qui me dit qu'elle lui a parl du problme et qu'il dit qu'il faut me transfrer  la hotline. L, je succombe d'tonnement et de rage et je lui explique toute l'affaire, ce qui la convainc de me le passer.
> 
> L je tombe sur Mr PPP, personne trs comprhensive, avec un language intelligent et intelligible, qui rapidement m'explique que ce genre d'affaires arrivent et que le plus souvent il s'agit bien d'une manipulation de petits-malins qui tentent de rcuprer un disque dur gratos. Bref il ne croit pas au problme de fabrication mais il est persuad de mon innocence, tant donn que le mode opratoire des petits-malins est bas sur la discretion.Il m'assure qu'il va tenter de faire quelquechose et qu'il me tient au courant. 
> 
> Mme pas 24h plus tard (au saut du lit, j'tais en vacances), je reois un appel de Mr Q, du service qualit. Personne trs sympathique, motive et expditive. Il me fait dmonter le disque dur (j'avais l'air fin  chercher un tournevis partout chez moi en pyjama), je lui dit que l'tiquette indique bien 250 Go. Etonn, il me demande de lui expdier le disque.
> ...


Bon alors voila, c'est finit pour les faits, maintenant je vais me lcher un peu...

D'abord :

- la qualit des produits STOREX, je demande  voir quand mme...
- le support qualit de niveau 1 de STOREX laisse vraiment  dsirer (je conseille de passer directement au SAV ou de joindre la hot-line, ne pas tenter les mails ou autres systmes asynchrones)
- l'quipe qualit de STOREX s'implique vraiment pour la qualit de ses produits et la satisfaction de ses clients. Ca prsage de bonnes choses pour l'avenir de la marque je pense.

Ensuite :

- AUCHAN St Loup a refus de jouer son rle de distributeur et de SAV. C'est trs grave puisque j'ai du me dbrouiller SEUL alors que finalement il a t montr que c'tait eux les responsables. Quel est l'intrt d'acheter chez eux dans ce cas ? Si ils refusent d'assumer leur rle ds qu'il y a un problme.
- AUCHAN St Loup m'a trait de manire honteuse (et je ne parle pas que du coup des vigiles l)
- AUCHAN St Loup m'a vendu un produit contrefait.

Parce qu'en fait il y a quelquechose de trs important  retenir dans cette histoire : j'ai achet un produit CONTREFAIT chez AUCHAN St Loup. Jusqu' ce que le service qualit de STOREX le confirme, je n'y croyais pas et je suis rest accroch au problme de fabrication mais en fait c'est bien ce qu'il s'est pass.

Il y a eu un gars qui est venu, qui a achet un disque dur externe mpix 250 Go STOREX, qui l'a emmen chez lui, l'a ouvert, a sorti le disque dur, l'a remplac par un vieux de 8Go, a coll l'tiquette de 250 Go dessus, a tout remont et referm et l'a ramen  AUCHAN St Loup. Et AUCHAN ST Loup l'a remis en rayon !! Violant ainsi les procdures AUCHAN qui interdisent de reprendre des disques durs et de les remettre en vente comme a. Et derrire mon pre l'a achet.

Ce qui est intressant d'ailleurs, c'est ce que mon pre m'a racont : quand il est all l'acheter, il n'y en avait plus en rayon. Alors il est all voir un vendeur qui lui a dit qu'il n'y en avait plus  vendre. Mais au moment de quitter le rayon, mon pre est pass devant la bote de ce disque, en bout de rayon. Il l'a pris sous le bras et est retourn voir le vendeur qui lui as dit "Ah ben oui y en a un".

Et QUI peut dcider de reprendre un disque dur et de le remettre en rayon ? Le chef du rayon informatique, probablement le MEME qui a refus le dialogue et m'a envoy les vigiles.

Ce qui veut dire, en plus, que ce type SAVAIT que le disque avait pu tre modifi, il SAVAIT que j'avais srement raison et qu'il avait srement fait une connerie. Il a alors choisi de me mpriser et de m'envoyer les vigiles en esprant que a me ferait taire.

Ca va loin... ca va trs loin...

En consquence de quoi, je vais crire une lettre  AUCHAN France leur expliquant toute l'affaire et leur disant que je n'attend rien d'eux, que je n'ai pas de preuves, mais que je dnonce quand mme. Et une copie  la rpression des fraudes (sur les conseils d'UFC Que Choisir).

Car si on accepte qu'il est POSSIBLE que quelqu'un puisse oprer cette manipulation et qu'il est POSSIBLE que le disque modifi soit remis en rayon on accepte FORCEMENT et PAR CONSEQUENT qu'un honnte consommateur soit ls.

Enfin merci de votre soutien, je posterai ici la lettre finale.

----------


## Aitone

Heureux pour toi que ton affaire se soit arrange !

----------


## illight

Comme quoi etre honnete amne la plupart du temps a des consquences positives  ::):

----------


## la drogue c'est mal

> J'ai lu tout ton thread Nuke_y, et je compatis. Je sais pas comment tu fait pour tre aussi patient.
> 
> J'ai eu un problme avec Tiscali il y  3 ans, ils FT m'avaient coup l'ADSL suite  une erreur interne mais Ni Tiscali ni FT ne pouvaient le remettre en route, les frais de reconnection (70)  chaque tentative pour ma poire et 40 par mois pendant 8 mois sans avoir de connection et en plus aprs blocage des prlvements Tiscali m'ont envoy les 'rcuprateurs' de fonds...
> 
> Juridiquement j'ai t voir un avocat conseiller mais je ne pouvais rien intenter de moi meme sans me taper 500 de frais d'avocat et d'huissier alors j'ai laiss tomber.


bah ton conseiller est un bien pietre conseil. Tu peux saisir le juge de proximit *sans avocat et gratuitement* avec ta lettre de mise en demeure, toutes tes factures, courriers etc... pour dmontrer ta bonne foi.

----------


## Harry

> bah ton conseiller est un bien pietre conseil. Tu peux saisir le juge de proximit *sans avocat et gratuitement* avec ta lettre de mise en demeure, toutes tes factures, courriers etc... pour dmontrer ta bonne foi.


Les papiers ne dmontrent pas ma bonne foi, il faut que je la prouve, donc que je fasse attester le non fonctionnement par un huissier etc...

----------


## la drogue c'est mal

> les frais de reconnection (70)  chaque tentative pour ma poire


bah si tu as des frais de reconnection, c'est qu'il y a eu deconnection... c'est pas une preuve ca ?




> Ni Tiscali ni FT ne pouvaient le remettre en route


si ni l'un, ni l'autre n'ont pu le remettre en route, c'est qu'ils ont essay donc c'est qu'ils taient au courant du dysfonctionnement donc une preuve.

Le tout tait de savoir qu'il fallait communiqu avec tiscali et FT par ecrit et non par telephone...

----------


## Harry

> bah si tu as des frais de reconnection, c'est qu'il y a eu deconnection... c'est pas une preuve ca ?
> 
> 
> si ni l'un, ni l'autre n'ont pu le remettre en route, c'est qu'ils ont essay donc c'est qu'ils taient au courant du dysfonctionnement donc une preuve.
> 
> Le tout tait de savoir qu'il fallait communiqu avec tiscali et FT par ecrit et non par telephone...


Mon cher j'ai communiqu avec eux pendant 9 mois a grand coup de recommands... ils ne rpondent qu'au troisime recommand et en plus pour donner une rponse bidon auquel je suis oblig d'envoyer trois autres recommands pour esprer une nouvelle rponse.

D'aprs France tlcom la dconnection est de ma faute car j'ai manqu a payer une somme de quelques euros voir de centimes lors du basculement au prlvement auto... J'ai meme du leur payer d'avance les frais de dossier pour qu'ils me reconnectent la ligne.
Ensuite pour attaquer Tiscali il faut une personne  attaquer...

----------


## la drogue c'est mal

on va pas discuter 3h la dessus ca ne t'aidera pas  te faire rembourser... c'est du pass

----------


## Harry

Non, comme tu dis, mais c'est quand meme pour prciser que j'ai fait tout ce qui est possible, envoy tout les courriers recommands ncessaire ce qui a pris des mois ! 
J'ai demand conseil auprs d'un avocat, puis au tribunal d'instance, j'ai expliqu mes problmes sur de nombreux forums spcialiss dans les litiges et mme fait la une du site http://www.lesarnaques.com/ pendant plusieurs semaines. 

Aucune solution convenable n'a pu tre trouv  l'poque ! Crois moi si il suffisait d'un petit truc, courrier ou autre pour gagner je l'aurais fait  :;):

----------


## orafrance

> Il y a eu un gars qui est venu, qui a achet un disque dur externe mpix 250 Go STOREX, qui l'a emmen chez lui, l'a ouvert, a sorti le disque dur, l'a remplac par un vieux de 8Go, a coll l'tiquette de 250 Go dessus, a tout remont et referm et l'a ramen  AUCHAN St Loup. Et AUCHAN ST Loup l'a remis en rayon !! Violant ainsi les procdures AUCHAN qui interdisent de reprendre des disques durs et de les remettre en vente comme a. Et derrire mon pre l'a achet.


Ou un technicien Auchan mal intentionn  ::roll::  

En tout cas, bravo pour ta patience  ::mouarf::

----------


## Theocourant

> Non, comme tu dis, mais c'est quand meme pour prciser que j'ai fait tout ce qui est possible, envoy tout les courriers recommands ncessaire ce qui a pris des mois ! 
> J'ai demand conseil auprs d'un avocat, puis au tribunal d'instance, j'ai expliqu mes problmes sur de nombreux forums spcialiss dans les litiges et mme fait la une du site http://www.lesarnaques.com/ pendant plusieurs semaines. 
> 
> Aucune solution convenable n'a pu tre trouv  l'poque ! Crois moi si il suffisait d'un petit truc, courrier ou autre pour gagner je l'aurais fait


Est-ce que tu as essay du ct de la DGCCRF (Direction Gnrale de la Concurrence, de la Consommation et de la Rpression des Fraudes) ?
Il est possible de leur poser des questions directement sur leur site internet.

Je mets le lien vers le site en cas de besoin : DGCCRF

+ et encore bravo  nuke_y

Tho

----------


## xavlours

::hola::  si tout le monde pouvait se battre comme toi, il y aurait moins d'abus ! Merci pour avoir montr aux gens que le pouvoir de nuisance ne tient pas face  la dtermination.

----------


## Harry

> Est-ce que tu as essay du ct de la DGCCRF (Direction Gnrale de la Concurrence, de la Consommation et de la Rpression des Fraudes) ?
> Il est possible de leur poser des questions directement sur leur site internet.
> 
> Je mets le lien vers le site en cas de besoin : DGCCRF
> 
> + et encore bravo  nuke_y
> 
> Tho


Oui, bien sur, je leur ai envoy un dossier entier en recommand avec accus de rception.

----------


## loka

> Enfin merci de votre soutien, je posterai ici la lettre finale.


Alors, cette lettre ?  ::): 

Je ne dirais qu'une chose sinon : Bravo !
Je trouve a dingue la malhonnetet des gens, c'est une des choses qui me met le plus en rogne.
J'ai eu moi aussi ma petite mesaventure de ce genre (moins grande^^) contre cegetel.

----------


## Skyounet

Ben moi j'ai toujours ma msaventure avec Fiat qui j'espre sera bientt rsolue.  ::(:

----------


## behe

Loka : me parle pas de cegetel a rappelle de mauvais souvenirs. En gros j'appelle la hotline pour des coupures de net et au lieu de bien classer l'appel, mon dossier a t class en demande de rsiliation. Je me suis retrouv avec un cabinet d'huissiers qui me demandait de rgler les frais de desinscription. Aprs quelques menaces de procs, tout s'est arrang mais a a train sur plusieurs mois.

----------


## ben_harper

> Ben moi j'ai toujours ma msaventure* avec Fiat* qui j'espre sera bientt rsolue.



Tu croyais avoir achet une vraie voiture ??  ::P:   ::P:

----------


## Skyounet

> Tu croyais avoir achet une vraie voiture ??


Ouais je sais, mais bon cpa cher alors voil pis voil aussi  ::(:

----------


## loka

> Loka : me parle pas de cegetel a rappelle de mauvais souvenirs. En gros j'appelle la hotline pour des coupures de net et au lieu de bien classer l'appel, mon dossier a t class en demande de rsiliation. Je me suis retrouv avec un cabinet d'huissiers qui me demandait de rgler les frais de desinscription. Aprs quelques menaces de procs, tout s'est arrang mais a a train sur plusieurs mois.


Moi je venais d'emmenager  Nantes, ouverture de ligne  FT et abonnement  cegetel direct  l'epoque (je voulais avoir le net le plus rapidmeent possible, etude en informatique oblige ^^).
Pas de problme pour l'installation de la ligne qui se fait le jour o j'arrive par FT, je reois mon modem cegetel 3 jours aprs (j'etais assez content car j'avais bien prevu les dlai en retard  ::mrgreen::  ), j'installe le tout et... impossible d'aller sur internetn pas de synchro.
Je vrifie tout moi mme, change les fils qui relient le modem  la tour, change les filtres (oui j'ai pleins de ce genre de trucs en rab), vrifie tout ce qu'il y a  vrifier, refais l'installation 8 fois (oui oui 8 fois exactement) sur 3 pc diffrents (il y avait celui de ma copine et mon portable ^^) rien ne marche.

Je dcide donc d'appeler la hotline... belle erreur, des appels inutiles avec des  personnes s'y connaissant encore moins que vous au bout du fil et qui parlent qu' moiti franais (il y a eu un appel o j'ai fini par raccrocher au bout de 1-2 minutes tellement je comprenais rien  ce qu'il me disait).
Je passe  chaque fois au technique niveau 2 (aprs 15-20 minutes avec le niveau 1  refaire les mme manips qu'on m'a dj demand de faire sur les autres appels et que j'avais dj faites avant de les appeler...) qui disent traiter mon dossier. 

La premire fois je reois une reponse au bout de 1-2 jours disant que l o j'habite, le debit est restreint et que a vient de l, qu'ils vont baisser le debit et que a marchera... bon pourquoi pas, je passe de 4Megas  2Megas et... a marche toujours pas.

Je rappel, s'en suit quelques appels et mme chose ils finissent par me baisser mon dbit de 2Mgas  1Mga... et a ne marche toujours pas.

En attendant il me proposent le bas dbit illimit gratuit.

Qu'elle est ma surprise quand je m'aperois que le sois disant forfait illimit bas dbit tait pour eux un forfait 50h... je m'en suis rendu compte trop tard et j'avais pres de 100 d'heures en dehors du forfait... bref passons pour la suite.

Aprs je ne sais plus combien de mois sans internet et d'autres appels, je passe le jours o ma copine s'est mise  crier au tlphone contre un tech niveau 1 incomptent (encore...) pour je ne sais plus quelle connerie, je finis par tomber sur quelqu'un d'intelligent sur la hotline (oui oui, a existe  :8O:  enfin au niveau 2 quand mme, faut pas rever ^^).
Le mec regarde mon dossier et me dit qu'il n'y a absolumment AUCUNES traces de tout ce qui s'est pass, que mon dossier n'a jamais rlement t pris en charge par des niveau 2 (donc ce que je pensais tait vrai, que je suis toujours tomb sur des niveau 1 qui faisaient n'importe quoi !), que mon problme n'avait rien  voir avec le dbit et que c'etais n'importe quoi d'avoir baiss mon dbit pour essayer de faire marcher ma connexion et j'en passe des meilleures...

Avec l'UFC que choisir et la dgccrf, j'ai fais les mesures ncssaires pour rsilier mon abonnement chez eux et demander le remboursement des frais hors forfait bas dbit et des appels  la hot line (j'en ai eu en tout pour plus de 200 avec tout a, pour un etudiant ce n'est pas rien !).

J'ai fini par obtenir remboursement, j'ai eu quelques autre problmes aprs sur les frais de rsiliation de 40 qu'ils me demandaient (et puis quoi encore ?  :8O:  sur un service que je n'ai jamais eu ! ils se sont mis le doigt dans l'oeil et jusqu'au coude !) puis ils ont train la fermeture aprs resiliation auprs de FT ce qui fais que j'ai du attendre avant d'avoir un autre operateur qui lui a march direct avec du 8 mgas...

Malgrs tout j'aurais pu aller plus loin et demander des ddommagement pour le fait de ne pas avoir eu internet pendant je ne sais plus combien de mois alors que c'est un outil de travail pour moi (j'ai mme trainer  lcole jusqu' 19-20h pour profiter d'internet  l'poque).

Je raconte cette histoire de tte, tout n'est sans doute pas exact mais j'ai gard la trace de tout a sur mon pc maison avec toutes les lettres, un historique des appels hotline et tout le tatoin :p

Je me referais plus avoir comme a, maintenant ce sera direct mise en demeure et co, j'ai t trop laxiste pour ma premire experience de ce genre ^^

Bonne chance  tout ceux que ces personens malhonnete tentent d'arnaquer.

----------


## behe

ouch ok tu me bats largement ...malheureusement. Mais c'est clair qu'on ne sait pas trop quoi faire la premire fois.

----------


## illight

> Ouais je sais, mais bon cpa cher alors voil pis voil aussi



tu m'tonne que c'est pas cher  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen::   ::aie::

----------


## nuke_y

Des "amis" m'ont conseill de ne pas aller jusqu' la lettre finale  la rpression des fraudes et  Auchan France car suite  mes lettres successives, mon adresse, celle de ma copine et celle de ma mre (ainsi que les numros de tel) taient connues des principaux mis en cause. Par scurit pour les miens, j'ai donc jou la prudence et je ne suis pas all plus loin, ayant obtenu gain de cause.

A mditer pour vous donc, ne donnez pas trop d'informations sur vous dans vos lettres de menace.

Ce qui m'embte dans l'histoire c'est que je n'ai jamais su QUI avait procd au remplacement : un vendeur chez Auchan, un ouvrier chez Storex ou un tiers entre les deux ? En tout cas Storex se montre bien plus commerant que Auchan dans sa manire d'accueillir une rclamation....  ::roll::

----------


## nuke_y

Pour les FAI j'ai utilis une technique simple : attente pendant 15 jours / 1 mois (je sais plus ce que dit la loi) et rsiliation SANS AUCUN FRAIS car ils n'ont jamais russi  rendre le service. Tu perds du temps mais pas d'argent ( part la hotline).

Ce qui me fait le plus flipper comme soucis c'est :
- connexion instable
- dbit insuffisant et fluctuant

Parce que l pour prouver qu'ils sont en tort... ::?:

----------


## loka

> Pour les FAI j'ai utilis une technique simple : attente pendant 15 jours / 1 mois (je sais plus ce que dit la loi) et rsiliation SANS AUCUN FRAIS car ils n'ont jamais russi  rendre le service. Tu perds du temps mais pas d'argent ( part la hotline).


Oui maintenant a je le sais aussi ^^
Mais  l'epoque, jeune et inculte  ce niveau l, j'ai pas fais les choses necessaires et me suis laiss embourb dans cette melasse infame  ::roll::

----------


## Maxoo

> Par scurit pour les miens, j'ai donc jou la prudence et je ne suis pas all plus loin, ayant obtenu gain de cause.


Que veux tu dire par l ? quelle scurit ?

----------


## nuke_y

Scurit contre des represailles allant du harcelement par tlphone jusqu' la brique dans la vitre. Ma mre est prof, on a dj vcu a, a fait moyennement rire...  ::roll::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Scurit contre des represailles allant du harcelement par tlphone jusqu' la brique dans la vitre. Ma mre est prof, on a dj vcu a, a fait moyennement rire...


dans ces moments la un bon vieux dobermann dans le jardin et une ligne numrique avec enregistrement de l'appellant ca calme  :;):

----------


## nuke_y

> dans ces moments la un bon vieux dobermann dans le jardin et une ligne numrique avec enregistrement de l'appellant ca calme


Mouaih, j'ai un chat (froce, mais pas assez) et la logistique pour tre "en scurit" bof bof  ::roll::

----------


## coyotte507

Si j'ai bien compris, les scells taient encore prsents quand tu es all au service aprs-vente.

Comment alors quelqu'un a-t-il pu changer le disque sans toucher aux scells?
Quelqu'un de particulirement dou? Un employ de STOREX qui a voulu avoir un disque de 250 gratuitement lors de la production?

 ::?:

----------


## Scorpi0

Splendide dterrage....

----------


## Commodore

on dit: "exhumation"  ::mouarf::

----------


## coyotte507

loka a bien fait une "exhumation" de 5 mois sur ce topic  ::P: 
Et puis il y avait un lien vers ce thread dans une signature, ce qui explique pourquoi je l'ai lu.

Les scells sont bien rompus quand on change le disque dur  l'intrieur, non?  ::roll::

----------


## nuke_y

> Les scells sont bien rompus quand on change le disque dur  l'intrieur, non?


Ben pas forcment non, enfin de ce que m'ont dit les mecs du SAV. D'ailleurs c'est bon  savoir 


> Les scells casss sont une preuve que VOUS avez fait quelque chose mais si ils sont intacts ce n'est PAS une preuve que VOUS n'avez RIEN fait.


J'adore l'argumentation...

Enfin il parait que des petits malins savent trs bien enlever les scells, le mec du SAV a mme voulu m'expliquer comment. Je l'ai envoy balader en lui disant que a ne m'intressait pas...

Ce qui est clair c'est que QUELQU'UN dans tout la chane a procd volontairement  l'change. Si c'est chez STOREX c'est de la contrefaon, si c'est chez AUCHAN aussi et si c'est un mec qui a achet le DD et l'a ramen alors c'est une faute de la part d'AUCHAN. Mais j'ai jamais pu dterminer o le crime avait eu lieu. Mais bon j'ai mes soupons  ::roll:: 

Enfin en tout cas je ne souhaite ce genre de situation  personne parce que pour prouver sa bonne foi il faut du courage et de la patience  ::roll:: 

EDIT : Ah oui un an de dterrage quand mme  :8O: 
Eh, y a un lien dans ma signature mais quand mme  ::lol::

----------


## Maxoo

Moi ce qui m'intresse c'est :  la final a c'est fini comment ?

----------


## Skyounet

> la final a c'est fini comment ?


Bah Clermont a perdu contre Toulouse  ::cry::   ::aie::

----------


## nuke_y

Page 3:
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d25...n/#post1726033

----------


## Maxoo

> Page 3:
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d25...n/#post1726033


Merci.

----------


## pageo

Avec Auchan, j'ai eu le mme problme de mauvaise volont et de dlais interminables.
2 solutions trs efficaces (rsolution du problme ds le lendemain):
crer un litige avec l'un de ces organismes
- FiaNet    http://www.fia-net.com/     +++
- Fevad   http://www.fevad.com/

----------


## pcaboche

> Splendide dterrage....





> on dit: "exhumation"





> loka a bien fait une "exhumation" de 5 mois sur ce topic





> EDIT : Ah oui un an de dterrage quand mme


L, c'est quasiment 7 ans...  ::lol::

----------


## Glutinus

Par un informaticien retrait qui ne repassera peut-tre pas par ici...

----------


## pcaboche

Il a t suggr  plusieurs reprises d'empcher l'ajout de rponse lorsqu'un sujet est inactif pendant une longue priode (quelques annes).

a a t refus a chaque fois...

Motif : _"les dterrages, c'est rigolo"_.  ::aie::

----------


## eulbobo

Des fois a permet effectivement de se rappeler de bons souvenirs.

Sur un autre forum, il y avait un expert de la pelleteuse qui arrivait  nous ressortir des discussions qui dataient de plus de 3/4 ans en posant  chaque fois la question qui tue. Genre quelqu'un qui parlait de finir un projet, paf trois ans aprs, le sujet qui remonte avec la question "bon, alors, tu en es o"?
Ou alors remonter un sujet dans lequel un protagoniste affirmait quelque chose de radicalement diffrent des propos qu'il tait en train de tenir... "tu as chang d'avis?"

Il tait redoutable... Et je valide, c'tait rigolo :p

----------


## loka

moi j'aime bien, a m'a permis de revenir lire cette discussion  ::mrgreen::

----------

